
Amid abandonment and failures, ​is Firefox the walking dead? - CrankyBear
http://www.zdnet.com/article/is-firefox-the-walking-dead/
======
Cyberdog
Just as Netscape Communicator was forked and decrapified to make Firefox, I'd
love to see a decrapified fork of Firefox right about now.

~~~
DanBC
> I'd love to see a decrapified fork of Firefox right about now.

That was possible when a bowser only needed to know HTML and CSS and a bit of
javascript.

But browsers now are delivering app functionality, and so they're going to be
huge.

We need something like "Contrast rebellion", but for page sizes. There's no
reason WSJ / NYT / Atlantic / etc pages are so freaking huge - almost always
that cruft is getting in the way of me reading the content.

(And if they're reading this: that cruft means I am less likely to pay for a
subscription. "I open a page, it loads quickly, I read it" is a nice
experience. "I open a page. I get a throbber. Some content loads. It jumps
around as other placeholders load. Content pops in and out and under different
banners and boxes. It jumps around as fonts are loaded. Eventually, everything
is ready." Thats what I normally get and it sucks.

------
bordercases
With this I don't understand why the Rust community doesn't put Servo on the
pipeline to driving Firefox, or at least not be coy about it.

